# what frog is this?



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

the one pictured farthest to the left the aqua and black it looks like......what frog is this?
thanks all...kristy


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Green and black auratus more than likely.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

so what is the middle one then?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Ancon Hill or Six Spot


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Panama Turquoise auratus on the left, small spot or acon hill/canal zone center, and campana on the right. They are panama farm raised imports of Dendrobates auratus.


----------

